
The catlady who fought Gavin McInnes and his 'Proud Boys' far right group - Pedrit0
https://julietjeskeblog.com/2020/03/how-a-crazy-cat-lady-took-down-the-proud-boys
======
Pedrit0
A WFT real story involving burlesque performers, Antifa, Mac Innes (founder of
Vice News), a far right 'fight club', cops, counter-terrorism, journalists and
cats.

